

Ask HN: Has anyone heard back from YC yet? - Anon325

Just wondering if anyone has heard back yet from the application process?
======
mrchess
From the application site:

"On November 2, we'll invite the groups that seem most promising to meet us in
Mountain View on the weekend of November 18-21. We'll reimburse up to $600 per
group for travel expenses."

Seems like the news will come out tomorrow.

------
perucoder
No, nothing yet. I thought they were letting people know tomorrow.

------
grillmaster
any ideas on how to factor in a my +8gmt into the mix?

